# Kamei Rabbit



## RennWerks (Aug 19, 2003)

The original Mk1 Kamei Rabbit (Golf) remains one of my favorite race cars. I was fortunate enough to see it run at Lime Rock Park in 1980. Whenever I come to this part of the board, I invariably think about that car. It remains perhaps the only Mk1 V-Dub that had a following, and it still has one in Great Britain. I came across a picture of one of the replicas which I've been looking for for awhile, and thought someone else might enjoy it too. https://www.flickr.com/photos/caignerphotography/17366597982.


----------



## mod9 (Jan 21, 2015)

totally agree . great looking car . I would love to know the build specs on it .


----------



## jjvincent (Dec 8, 2003)

The one that ran in the US was from Bill Scott Racing. Bill owned Summit Point up until he died in 2009.

Knock yourself out with the VW's. The one you remember will be on page 2:
https://www.racingsportscars.com/make/photo/VW.html

From the Rabbit they built the Killer Bee Scirocco that was driven by Tom Davey:









Then the Killer Bee Killer:


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

Awesome little cars!


----------



## jpawl (Apr 12, 2000)

jjvincent said:


> The one that ran in the US was from Bill Scott Racing. Bill owned Summit Point up until he died in 2009.
> 
> Knock yourself out with the VW's. The one you remember will be on page 2:
> https://www.racingsportscars.com/make/photo/VW.html
> ...


I have an SCCA poster with the same color combo, Mk2 Scirocco.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------

